# Tourney  on chatuge



## The mtn man (Mar 20, 2016)

Just to let some of you know, the spots are tearing it up on chatuge, this cold front slowed things down a little, but we expect it to turn back on in a few days, I would like to invite those that are not obligated next Saturday to come fish our tourney on chatuge next Saturday, fundraiser is for our local small 1-A  football team, NC doesn't budget very much to support small high school athletics, so we have to come up with ways to financially support the programs, this will be the first of what we hope to be an annual tourney for the varsity football team booster. Thanks.


----------



## critterslayer (Mar 23, 2016)

I wish it was the next weekend! I'll be turkey hunting this weekend. I am fishing a tourney on chatuge a couple weeks from now on chatuge. Hope all goes well for y'all.


----------



## The mtn man (Mar 26, 2016)

critterslayer said:


> I wish it was the next weekend! I'll be turkey hunting this weekend. I am fishing a tourney on chatuge a couple weeks from now on chatuge. Hope all goes well for y'all.



Thanks, it went great!!! Took 24lb to win. Lots of participation. We will be having a couple night tourneys this Summer, I will post dates when we come up with a date, pay out is 50/50, with the top 4 and big fish pays.


----------



## Fish2DMax (Apr 4, 2016)

*Interested in Summer Tourneys*



cklem said:


> Thanks, it went great!!! Took 24lb to win. Lots of participation. We will be having a couple night tourneys this Summer, I will post dates when we come up with a date, pay out is 50/50, with the top 4 and big fish pays.



I think the idea of doing a fundraiser is a great one. I'll be looking for the summer ones when news is available.


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 10, 2016)

Fish2DMax said:


> I think the idea of doing a fundraiser is a great one. I'll be looking for the summer ones when news is available.



Thanks, we will look forward to seeing you there!!


----------

